# IPO training in Northern AZ?



## A.droste (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello!
I'm new to GSDs and new to this forum but not new to dogs. I am wondering if there are any people in the northern Arizona area that are training for IPO. We are hoping to get our first GSD in the next year or two. (Yes, I'm big on planning ahead. LOL!) I would really like to start training our puppy with the right type of obedience styles that would prepare them (and me) for IPO. Do you guys have any recommendations on good obedience books that would help us with this? Also, we live in Flagstaff and the nearest clubs are in Phoenix. When the time comes we could potentially drive down on weekends but it is unrealistic for us to drive down during the week (2.5 hour drive). Would love to find out if there are people closer to us that we could possibly train with when the time comes. Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Farbenholt Kennels located in Dewey (an hour away from Flagstaff) offers training in IPO:

Farbenholt Kennels - Farbenholt Kennels

This site offers information on finding and choosing a club and what to do if there is none in your area:

SCHUTZHUND LIFE


----------



## A.droste (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Mary Beth! That's a great suggestion. I actually know Geri and Ray from the vet hospital I used to work at. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## janine[email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

*Ipo*

Great question. My pup will be 6 mos old soon. I will be living in Pine AZ by summers end. I found out about Hillside Academy in Camp Verde,AZ. https://www.hillsidek9academy.com/. I have not been there yet but it wil be a little closer for me in Pine. 

J


----------



## TAZ2 (Aug 26, 2018)

Edit


----------

